# A Better Method for Beginners to Solve EPLL Before Corners



## Filipe Teixeira (Aug 15, 2022)

It's a widely known method to solve the EPLL before corners on the last layer step

BUT

Usually the recognition is not that good or straight forward.

So I developed a method to solve EPLL in two simple steps:

Step 1: Solve the UL edge
Step 2: Recognize case and Apply Sune(s) with proper AUF(s)

Here is the full document:



Sune/Epll



EXPLANATION:

For step 1 you just do the Up layer movement to put the respective UL piece on it's place. Pretty straight forward
For step two you'll look on Front Center and UF edge, Right Center and UR edge. Then the case is defined by the relation between each piece and the center below.


For example this case:
F-SAME R-ADJ​

Front center is the same of front edge (F-SAME). Right center is adjacent to right edge (R-ADJ).

There are two F-ADJ R-ADJ patterns, but it's easy to identify as one is checkerboard pattern and the other is not.

Have fun!


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Aug 15, 2022)

I thought this was the standard way. I've never watched a tutorial on the beginners method though so maybe they teach something different.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Aug 15, 2022)

DuckubingCuber347 said:


> I thought this was the standard way. I've never watched a tutorial on the beginners method though so maybe they teach something different.


No one teaches the recognition the way I did

Before this method, I wasted a lot of time on recognition


----------

